#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  A Thai getting a mortgage in Thailand, when living and working in Farangland

## Tank Girl

Hello boys,

So I don't post often but, I just curious about something, if you have any idea.

I am a dual Thai-EU citizen, and have a job in the EU good enough to get mortgages and things.

Has anyone ever heard of a Thai using a foreign income (obviously larger than equivalent salaries in Thailand) to get a mortgage on a property in Thailand?

I've read about the Bangkok bank branch in London, and that you can't use it for that kind of purpose, only for business thing and money transfers and stuff. I've read about the UOB bank in Singapore. I've also read a couple of threads about Thai-Farang couples trying to use the better off better half's income (usually the non-Thai husband, I guess) to get something whilst they both live in Thailand.

What I haven't ever read about or heard about is about a Thai working abroad, and using their income earned outside of Thailand to get a mortgage with a Thai bank in Thailand on a property in Thailand, where naturally it might work out as a better value proposition. Has anyone ever heard of anything like this being possible or impossible?
I seen Bangkok Bank in Thailand gives low rates for Thais earning over THB 55k, which is less than 17k EUR/yr (= 13k GBP / 18k USD / 26k AUD), which seems quite affordable if you work in one of those countries.
I guess it will mean having to make regular international transfers across to make it work, but if it's only like the amount you as a farang might rent a house out in Thailand for a month, it might be ok.

I guess some people might see buying something in an EU or other western country and selling it or renting it out to use back in Thailand might be a sensible idea, but if there was a way of doing both at same time, and having the options that doing that brings, that would be interesting, not just to me but to other people (e.g.: like your wife, for example  :Wink:  ).

A lot of the SEAsian women I know who live and work in the EU don't enjoy every aspect of "the west", and miss home and want to be able to help their families, or find ways of looking after ageing parents. Some of us don't work in restaurants and hotels, and can maybe do something about it.

One friend of mine lives with her fat old farang (  :Wink:  ) in a house in UK and she has a small house near the beach at her hometown in Krabi, but I think she owned that before she left Thailand, so it doesn't apply. It's good for her that she has somewhere to go to for a break from UK life. I'm not in any hurry to live in Thailand but I would like to have something there to stay at if I go to visit my family.

Any thoughts warmly welomed.

 :bananaman:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> One friend of mine lives with her fat old farang


Heh...Is she good looking?...

----------


## Tank Girl

Aye, she look good for 40 (but I think we have this advantage over farang women), petite dark-skinned southern Thai, I think he jealous of any man talk to her.

----------


## Dillinger

> I seen Bangkok Bank in Thailand gives low rates for Thais earning over THB 55k, which is less than 17k EUR/yr (= 13k GBP / 18k USD / 26k AUD), which seems quite affordable if you work in one of those countries.


Do you mean less than? 




> I'm not in any hurry to live in Thailand but I would like to have something there to stay at if I go to visit my family.


Save your money then. 
You can do this by  finding a nice immobile fat old man like your friend has. :Smile:

----------


## Tank Girl

> Originally Posted by Tank Girl
> 
> I seen Bangkok Bank in Thailand gives low rates for Thais earning over THB 55k, which is less than 17k EUR/yr (= 13k GBP / 18k USD / 26k AUD), which seems quite affordable if you work in one of those countries.
> 
> 
> Do you mean less than? 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do I need one of those for? I earn more than a taxi driver. She can't wait to get away from him, he's lazy twat.

I think 55k Baht per month is less than 17k Euro per year, yes?

12 * 55 000 Thai baht =
16 629.4793 Euros

That's what I mean - you can get the rate for 55k THB, and 55k THB per month is less than 17k EUR per year...

So I mean if I earned over 30000 Euro per year, then I can maybe get the low rate for earning over 55000 baht per month... เข้าใจไหม

----------


## Dillinger

> I guess it will mean having to make regular international transfers across to make it work


I will be brutally honest with you...Taking out a mortgage for a  property in any foreign currency is a  stupid idea. You're going to be ripped off every month with the banks exchange rates and  hidden charges, on top of the interest. Find a fat guy, stay in and save your money  :Smile: 



> some of us don't work in restaurants and hotels, and can maybe do something about it.


What do you do for  a living, if you don't mind me asking ?

----------


## Conche

> Hello boys,


A bit presumptious ,,, how about us girls ??

----------


## taxexile

> (but I think we have this advantage over farang women)


until 40 maybe, but for some reason so many thai women when they reach forty seem to turn overnight into either moon faced blubbery wrinklies or skeletal crones, its probably why thai men stray so much.

western women, at least those who look after themselves reasonably well, seem to age with a classic elegance not found in many asians.

i would be interested to hear your opinions of how western life compares with thai life.

----------


## Seekingasylum

If you are indeed a Thai and wish to borrow to fund a house/condo purchase then you will need to convince the bank that you have security of income and are prepared to pay a reasonable deposit. I'm not sure what you think is a good rate but the average mortgage rate is around 7%.

Bung in a reasonable wodge into a Thai bank account from which you can transfer monthly payments to the mortgagor and which you can replenish from the UK at your convenience thereby avoiding excessive fees. Online banking with Bangkok Bank, for example, can ensure a monthly transfer to the mortgagor will be achieved easily from the UK.

I can't see a problem here in principle but you would need to convince the mortgagor you are a good risk.

----------


## rickschoppers

This is a switch, a Thai girl who actually wants to pay for her own house. Is this for real?

----------


## cyrille

> If you are indeed a Thai


Wild swings in English ability from...





> What I haven't ever read about or heard about is about a Thai working abroad, and using their income earned outside of Thailand to get a mortgage with a Thai bank in Thailand on a property in Thailand, where naturally it might work out as a better value proposition. Has anyone ever heard of anything like this being possible or impossible?


To...




> Aye, she look good for 40 (but I think we have this advantage over farang women), petite dark-skinned southern Thai, I think he jealous of any man talk to her.


 :Confused:

----------


## jamescollister

HSBC,  allows foreign currency accounts and does mortgages, but, they will  be secured against your income/assets in the west, so whether it's cost effective or not, I have no idea.

Bit like buying a car here, big enough deposit and you get finance, job, income is secondary, but, probably cheaper in the long run to borrow from a bank in your home country, exchange rates go up and down.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by Seekingasylum
> 
> If you are indeed a Thai
> 
> 
> Wild swings in English ability from...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that also.

And really you'd think that a Thai person would be able to ask, oh I dunno, another Thai person - friends or family - about this or to investigate it on behalf.

I suspect we're in the presence of a bit of gender-bending trollin' hijinks.

----------


## Tank Girl

> If you are indeed a Thai and wish to borrow to fund a house/condo purchase then you will need to convince the bank that you have security of income and are prepared to pay a reasonable deposit. I'm not sure what you think is a good rate but the average mortgage rate is around 7%.
> 
> Bung in a reasonable wodge into a Thai bank account from which you can transfer monthly payments to the mortgagor and which you can replenish from the UK at your convenience thereby avoiding excessive fees. Online banking with Bangkok Bank, for example, can ensure a monthly transfer to the mortgagor will be achieved easily from the UK.
> 
> I can't see a problem here in principle but you would need to convince the mortgagor you are a good risk.


Thank you for your idea. I want to ask here because some people here might have some experience of this. I'm not from a rich family so I cannot ask my family in Thailand about this. They don't know about this kind of thing. Maybe someone here has done like this before.

----------


## Tank Girl

> HSBC,  allows foreign currency accounts and does mortgages, but, they will  be secured against your income/assets in the west, so whether it's cost effective or not, I have no idea.
> 
> Bit like buying a car here, big enough deposit and you get finance, job, income is secondary, but, probably cheaper in the long run to borrow from a bank in your home country, exchange rates go up and down.


That's interesting, thank you James. Maybe they want you to have salary paid into HSBC only as the main bank account?

----------


## Tank Girl

> Originally Posted by Tank Girl
> 
> I guess it will mean having to make regular international transfers across to make it work
> 
> 
> I will be brutally honest with you...Taking out a mortgage for a  property in any foreign currency is a  stupid idea. You're going to be ripped off every month with the banks exchange rates and  hidden charges, on top of the interest. Find a fat guy, stay in and save your money 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Dillinger. I get your point. My thought is that even with exchange and transfer costs, it could still be very cheap compared to UK.
From the HSBC idea, I saw this page:
https://www.expat.hsbc.com/1/2/hsbc-...ple-currencies
I see that I have to get paid something in Thai Baht directly every month from somewhere. This means I have to make some kind of business in Thailand. Then I need address there. My family does not have Nor Sor 4 Jor.

I already got a guy, and kids, but I think about my family in Thailand.
I work in a specialist kind of engineering company.

----------


## chitown

> Aye, she look good for 40 (but I think we have this advantage over farang women), petite dark-skinned southern Thai, I think he jealous of any man talk to her.


Or are YOU jealous you don't have a fat, rich farang on your arm?  :Yup:

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Tank Girl
> 
> 
> Aye, she look good for 40 (but I think we have this advantage over farang women), petite dark-skinned southern Thai, I think he jealous of any man talk to her.
> 
> 
> Or are YOU jealous you don't have a fat, rich farang on your arm?


As opposed to...??

----------


## Overherewa

I wouldn't bother . I had a holiday home in thailand for a number years , it was a royal
Pain in the arse ! Every time I'd go back to the thing it would be falling to bits !! The tropics really takes It's toll on a house ! You will spend a few weeks fixing the place back up . Not quite a holiday  Not unless of course you have someone you can trust who will maintain it through the year (garden turns into a jungle very quickly) id strongly advise you to buy raw land until the time comes when you can live there longer term and build a house .

----------


## Tank Girl

For "Overherewa" I'm not farang looking for a holiday home for retire, I am looking for a place to look after my parents and to spend time. This is not for some remote village house, but a place in a more infrastructure place in southeast coast. A house in each country, just like you.

I decided to team up with two of my sisters, so I can help with the deposit, and they can help with the payments, and live in it, with our retired parents, so they can be look after. Another reason so I have somewhere to stay with kids and husband when we visit. I can't imagine living there long term, I get better pay and conditions in UK, and I reckon there are better places to retire.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Save up for a couple of years and buy your sister timeshare villa outright.
All three of you could easily save up £30k each and buy your holiday home.
For £90k you could buy yourselves a nice little boudoir,  could even rent it out and make money.
Get a bronze buffalo and place it beside the front oriental pond.
Don't forget your spirit house, preferably Scottish malt.

----------


## capitane

Asking the brits anything expexting consise answers
is a waist of time. They R mostly drunk hillbillies with limited brainpower.
I recon your project will be around 1,5-2,5 mill bath.
As a Thai citizen with a decent foreign income and family in Thailand ,
you should be able to use the local Thai bank, save up a 30% down payment and pay the expected tea money to the bank manager.
You also have MBk finance as a possibility.
Some developer offers 3-5 year finance.

----------


## Overherewa

I’m guessing you are an Australian with a little willy complex ?

----------


## Chittychangchang

I wonder how Tank Girl got on :Smile:

----------


## Tank Girl

> I wonder how Tank Girl got on


Well, I came back to Thailand after 15 years, and all the money I'd been sending back over the years got me half a rai and a house, and my farang employer lets me work remotely on farang wages, because I am good at my job.  A couple of my little sisters are pretty supportive, after all I was very supportive of them over the years.
I don't think my parents can cope with me, but they do need me, my dad's a fuckwit, my mum even called me a foreigner (this whilst we're talking in Isan, btw - she doesn't do irony). So now I can homeschool my younger kids, whilst my eldest does exciting things back in Blighty, and we try to get a family software business going.
...I did have a mortgage in the UK for a while, but got shot of that, and didn't need a mortgage in Thailand, it's more of a PAYG self-build... or what hipsters might call an "earthship", but it costs me fuck all, as opposed the hundreds of pounds I had to pay for basic living costs in the UK - for basic accommodation. 





> Asking the brits anything expexting consise answers
> is a waist of time. They R mostly drunk hillbillies with limited brainpower.
> I recon your project will be around 1,5-2,5 mill bath.
> As a Thai citizen with a decent foreign income and family in Thailand ,
> you should be able to use the local Thai bank, save up a 30% down payment and pay the expected tea money to the bank manager.
> You also have MBk finance as a possibility.
> Some developer offers 3-5 year finance.


I am a Brit now... I mean I left Thailand at 22, and returned at ... well, I'll leave it there. Brits drink a lot, but they are more of a laugh and more helpful when abroad than other nationalities. My project has cost me about 600,000-900,000 THB so far. I don't think I need much more to finish it.




> I’m guessing you are an Australian with a little willy complex ?


Speak for yourself, dickhead.

----------


## Jack meoff

> my dad's a fuckwit, my mum even called me a foreigner


 :rofl:

----------


## NamPikToot

TankGirl hope it works out for you - you do seem quite angry  :Smile:

----------


## Tank Girl

> 


As bad as my husband's parents... after 18 years and 3 kids, they still think I'm going to rob him any minute.  :rofl: 
Yeah mum, that's not how it works... I've never been to Pattaya... etc... let me order you a takeaway.
He's fucking skint! but I love him, because he does things that no other man would do.

----------


## Tank Girl

> TankGirl hope it works out for you - you do seem quite angry


Really? I'm glad to be out of the rat race, but I'm quite direct, I'm an engineering manager and have to be assertive and decisive.
AntRobertson seems to be a very unpopular twat and nobody likes him on this forum, and nobody knows why he's here - maybe too much steroids and butthurt?
He seems to feel threatened, insecure, and inadequate by brown-skinned women who don't talk in pigeon English. Tiny penis? Tiny brain? Tiny charisma?

----------


## Cujo

Hey smeg, did they shut down ntd?
Blocked yourself  :rofl:

----------


## Switch

> Hey smeg, did they shut down ntd?
> Blocked yourself


just what I was thinking. Certainly angry enough, and it is Friday night after all.

PS Apologies, It's Satdi now.

----------


## cyrille

> I love him, because he does things that no other man would do.


Does his best when on the job to talk with a kiwi accent?

----------


## aging one

Can you imagine a grown man by the name of Dominic going to these lengths to try and pass himself off as a Thai woman? We have seen golf pros and EMT technicians but this one is the best.  How in Gods name could he think people would be so stupid as to believe a word or this fantasy?  It all comes from obsession. Obsessed that he was a complete failure in Thailand while others have succeeded. This haunts him to his very core   So for years he has railed and ought against the dreaded "Thaiophile", something in reality he longs deeply to be.  

All the rage and horror he has for those that live in Thailand successfully is based on his failure. He knows that but keeps it suppressed deep in his consciousness.  This suppression drives him to make these wild claims and posts.  

But in reality it is just fucking funny, as he halfway believes what he writes as he is slipping slowly into an even deeper psychosis than he has been in the last 12 years or so...

Go smeg keep it up, you have to or Tax wont have a mentor to follow.. :Smile:

----------


## Little Chuchok

> because he does things that no other man would do.



Put out the rubbish?

----------


## Tank Girl

> Hey smeg, did they shut down ntd?
> Blocked yourself


What are you babbling about?

----------


## Tank Girl

> Can you imagine a grown man by the name of Dominic going to these lengths to try and pass himself off as a Thai woman? We have seen golf pros and EMT technicians but this one is the best.  How in Gods name could he think people would be so stupid as to believe a word or this fantasy?  It all comes from obsession. Obsessed that he was a complete failure in Thailand while others have succeeded. This haunts him to his very core   So for years he has railed and ought against the dreaded "Thaiophile", something in reality he longs deeply to be.  
> 
> All the rage and horror he has for those that live in Thailand successfully is based on his failure. He knows that but keeps it suppressed deep in his consciousness.  This suppression drives him to make these wild claims and posts.  
> 
> But in reality it is just fucking funny, as he halfway believes what he writes as he is slipping slowly into an even deeper psychosis than he has been in the last 12 years or so...
> 
> Go smeg keep it up, you have to or Tax wont have a mentor to follow..


What an essay... I am not a grown man called Dominic. I'm a Thai female, and spent most of my working life in the UK. 
If you want to hear me speak, pm me your chat ID, and you can find out, or fuck off, whatever works. I am a dual national, and I work in the UK via laptop and phone from Bangkok, and walk past decrepit falang every other day I go to Tops or Tesco, maybe they're buying nappies for themselves?

----------


## happynz

> pigeon English.


...erm..."pidgin English" miss tank girl. Pigeon English is for the *ahem* birds.

 :Wink:

----------


## Tank Girl

Congratulations, you get my post number 50... and it's Mrs.  :Wink:

----------

